# Some Success !



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Ok, I know this may seem small but I have had this problem with lying down flat for about the last year or so. I think it started when I had the anaphylactic reaction to the ant bite last year and I couldn't breathe. Well I think after that without even realizing I was getting a bit claustrophobic -- afraid of not being able to breath. Well I go for a facial every 2 - 3 weeks and the last several months it has been a nightmare for me and the my facialist. I have had to have her elevate the table so hight that it is almost impossible for her to do the facial...she has been very patient and wonderful. I have even had to sit up completely and catch my breath before we could go on. I was getting afraid to go for a facial which I love and enjoy...and need...Well....today I went for a facial and I didn't say anything to her and I sat on the table and was able to lie down flat throughout the whole facial for one hour. I said to her at the end ... hey you didn't even notice I am down flat today...she was so excited....(she did notice but she didn't want to say anything to me)I think I was able to relax and not think about the breathing issue ..... this really is more than small...actually.I think the tapes have helped....what do you think??


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

I don't think that is small at all! I think that is wonderful!!! Here's to more major breakthroughs!!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I think it is great! How nice that you were able to accomplish something that means so much to you. We're all proud of you.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Woo Hoo! Happy dance time!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rita, I am glad to here that.







Zay, had a similar experience with the Hair stylist and others with the dentist.







Continued progress to you Rita, things seem to be going well for you.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

RitaLucy, that's really good news! I can tell you that a lot of bad things were going on with me also, IBS/D,anxiety,panic,insomnia,chills and hot flashes(especially in the early morning hours)and several other things I have forgotten until I read someone else's experiences and then remember that I also had those problems. With your "Positive" attitude and "expecting" the best from Mike's tapes you will continue to be amazed at the "problems" that will just gradually disappear. Just relax, use the program properly and allow it to work for you. Even better things are yet to come! Best wishes, Norb


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Rita>>>>>>>> Enjoy the ride.


----------

